# Bucks Trade Deadline 2010



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Milwaukee Bucks will acquire guard John Salmons from the Chicago Bulls in a trade, according to league sources.
> 
> It's expected the Bucks will deal expiring contracts in return as the Bulls try to clear salary space for a run at a top free agent next summer.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/84653342.html

ESPN is reporting that it's Thomas and Elson that's going. Which, unless another trade is done, means lots more time for Gadz.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

Could be warrick instead of thomas. I think the Bucks go hard after Drew Gooden Al Harrington and Troy Murphy over the next 16 hours


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

If we were doing a deal with the Bulls, I was really expecting to get Tyrus back. I have mixed feelings about this at the moment.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

Chad Ford said its still possible the deal could expand to include tyrus if the bulls cant move him for harrington


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

Well that makes me feel better. And Salmons isn't terrible. Definitely an improvement over Bell.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

Im a little concerned with our front court depth, thats why i am oping the deal is either expanded or there is something else up hammonds sleeve


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

My thoughts exactly. If it doesn't expand, I don't think I will be able to watch Gadz be on the floor that much.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

there is still the possibility of gooden getting bought out as well


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

Also true. I wouldn't mind having him or Thomas.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

Solid move by the Bucks. Makes them a little better this season and next, and Salmons' contract lines up perfectly to join Redd and Gadzuric's expiring deals next season. Turning Ridnour into a first-round pick from Memphis or Miami(if they're buying) would give Milwaukee some serious assets to be a player on the draft day trade market.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

Solid trade. Salmons hasn't been too great this year, but everyone knows he can play. If you can get Tyrus in the deal, that makes it all the sweeter due to the lack of front-court depth due to moving them two.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*



FX™ said:


> Solid trade. Salmons hasn't been too great this year, but everyone knows he can play. If you can get Tyrus in the deal, that makes it all the sweeter due to the lack of front-court depth due to moving them two.


I don't think all the parameters of this trade is set yet - seems both the Bucks and Bulls are trying to do other deals with the Salmons trade being the first part.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

as of right now its Warrick and Alexander for Salmons


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

I'm not a fan of moving Warrick for Salmons, it just doesn't make any sense. A team lacking frontcourt depth is going to move a productive big for a guy who plays a position that the team is already stocked at? This trade has created a logjam of mediocrity, I really don't understand how this is supposed to make the team better for a "playoff push".


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

there is hope there is a second deal coming, Bell can back up at the 1 and the 2, and they may be moving meeks for what would amount to a third pg, possibly opening the door for a ridnour trade for a big


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*



> The Milwaukee Bucks are in serious talks with the Philadelphia 76ers about a deal that will send Jodie Meeks, Francisco Elson and a second-round pick to the Sixers for Primoz Brezec and Royal Ivey, two league sources told ESPN.com.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/category/_/name/truehoop-trade-reports


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

Still nothing solid involving Rindour. Interesting.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*



> The Milwaukee Bucks have agreed to a trade that will send Jodie Meeks, Francisco Elson and a second-round draft pick to the Philadelphia 76ers for Primoz Brezec and Royal Ivey, two league sources told ESPN.com NBA Insider Chad Ford.
> 
> The teams are awaiting a trade call to finalize the deal by Thursday's 3 p.m. ET trade deadline.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/13547/sources-bucks-76ers-agree-to-trade


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

this trade makes me want to puke, scoop up the puke, eat it, **** it back out and repeat


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

hollinger is saying we are getting the 2nd rounder.. that makes me feel a little better


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

This is good, since it will be a good 2nd rounder.

Still, hopefully this means we have a Rindour trade in mind.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

With Houston trying to get two first round picks and Jordan Hill out of the Knicks in return for eating Jeffries contract, the Bucks should just offer Ridnour and another expiring(Thomas?) for Jordan Hill and Toney Douglas or a second rounder in return for eating Jeffries contract. Jared Jeffries actually has some on-the-court value and his contract length matches up perfectly with Milwaukee's load of expirings next year anyway.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

I think if we do anything with new york it would be ridnour and thomas for harrington


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*



roux2dope said:


> I think if we do anything with new york it would be ridnour and thomas for harrington


I feel like Jordan Hill would be the better bet because Harrington won't stick around past this season unless the Bucks overpay him. I'd also question New York's willingness to move Harrington in a deal that doesn't give them a young guy or someone better than Al. Either trade would be beneficial for the Bucks, but underbidding Houston for Jordan Hill and a minor asset in return for eating Jeffries contract is the better long-term move, IMO.

EDIT: Nevermind, apparently McGrady just went to the Knicks with Houston getting Hill, NY's 2012 pick and the rights to swap 2011 picks


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

^ Sad. I would have loved something like a Rindour for Hill/Jeffries trade.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*



> The Milwaukee Bucks have acquired guard/forward John Salmons (6-6, 207) from the Chicago Bulls in exchange for forward Hakim Warrick and forward Joe Alexander, General Manager John Hammond announced today. Additionally, the Bucks obtained Chicago’s second round draft pick in 2011 and 2012, as well as the option of switching first round draft picks in the 2010 NBA Draft, so long as Chicago’s first round pick is from number 11 through number 30.


http://www.bucksketball.com/?gcid=C12289x022&gtkw=Bucksketball

I didn't realize we got two of their second rounders. Plus the possibility swapping first rounders. Not bad at all.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

we like 2nd round picks


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

9 picks in the next three years.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

jesus.. thats alot of picks


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

Three medium to large expirings (Redd, Salmons, Gadzuric) and nine picks over the course of the next three drafts makes the Bucks buyers on draft day.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*



Quite Frankly said:


> 9 picks in the next three years.


holy crap. Those have to be to set up future deals.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

So no Rindour trade?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

John Salmons always seemed like the kind of guy that would end up on the Bucks


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*



Quite Frankly said:


> 9 picks in the next three years.


Is that including your own?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

yes, we have a first and 2 seconds for the next 3 years


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

Second rounders are always nice to get in trade because GMs usually don't think much of throwing one in to get a deal done. The second round is a good place to pick up low-ceiling guys who can contribute immediately or foreign prospects. Good something for nothing situation.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

Madness. If you can get some good drafting done, you will have a great young team soon, with the core of Jennings and Bogut. A few trades here and there, play-off team at the very least.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*

Alright so we have draft picks to look forward to....but we traded for no big. I was really hoping we could land Tyrus.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Bucks Trade Dealine 2010*



> Skiles said it's possible the 6-foot-6 Salmons could move into the starting lineup at shooting guard. The Bucks are hoping Salmons will join the team in Detroit and be available for their game Friday night against the Pistons.
> 
> "I don't think there's anything spectacular about his game," Skiles said of Salmons, who had played in 51 games with Chicago this season. "He shoots the ball well and shoots it well from three.
> 
> "He can post up a little bit. There are a lot of different things he can do. He's a guy with size as well. The last two years we've been playing with a lot of small guards. And he's shown the ability to play the 2 (shooting guard) and the 3 (small forward)."


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/84752237.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dont sound to happy about your new sg Scott.... sheesh


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Dont sound to happy about your new sg Scott.... sheesh


He's always such an optimistic person, what did you expect?


----------

